

Company Culture Predicts ROI, Delays, Metascore, and More (Game Outcomes Project) - larsiusprime
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulTozour/20150106/233254/The_Game_Outcomes_Project_Part_2_Building_Effective_Teams.php#comments

======
larsiusprime
This is part 2 of an ongoing 4-part series.

The first part is here:
[http://gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulTozour/20141216/232023/The_Ga...](http://gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulTozour/20141216/232023/The_Game_Outcomes_Project_Part_1_The_Best_and_the_Rest.php)

The most interesting result from part 1 was that the effect of different
production methodologies (Scrum, Agile, Waterfall, etc) was nearly
indistinguishable.

